# Y! Messenger 7 (BETA) for INDIA...!!



## talrejaharish (May 17, 2005)

hey,

Y! India is coming up with this great *Y! Messenger 7 (BETA) for INDIA...!!*

The upcoming version of *Yahoo! Messenger v7.0.0.202 (Beta)*, will have more new features and with greater security.

People of *India* will be getting this new version with extra additional features that was not seen on older version.

This version is expected to launch around this weekend on Yahoo! India Messenger Website. 

*Some Features of v7.0 (Beta) :*

- Contact Card (like MSN 7)
- New Audibles are being added up in INDIAN LANGUAGES. (and they rock) some forum members on my list have seen them ....

- Mail address or websites typed on the conversation windows are changed to hyperlinks and underlined. Integrated Search within Y! Messenger.
- Cleaner neater interface Looks (better than v6.0)
- New Entertainment Tab (in place of LaunchCast)
- Couple of new options for Archiving.
- Audibles with CAPTIONS (something you should wait for !)
- Send File Integrated in Messenger Window.
- Send IM Option enlists list of people in ur list to select....
- Add a contact option tidied up...

and lots more to be added soon ... this is just what  i cam across   


You can get more updates from 
	
	



```
*messenger.yahoo.co.in/
```
.

I am putting some screenshots of the new version.

Below are the two screenshots from the v7.0.0.202 (Beta). The international launch is still unknown. 


*Screenshot 1:*
*img98.echo.cx/img98/9372/ymessenger70beta9cd.th.jpg


*Screenshot 2:*
*img98.echo.cx/img98/8347/ymessenger70beta11jj.th.jpg


Well me using the BETA version since 2 weeks ....      all thanks  to ... well u can check my details  HERE 

post ur reviews when u use it    add me to ur YAHOO! Messenger to see the new audibles ... i can send them to older version users also    


*EDIT:* Some more screenshots added:

*img183.echo.cx/img183/9144/ymessbeta70020210qj.th.jpg

*img183.echo.cx/img183/8938/ymessbeta70020220nb.th.jpg

*img183.echo.cx/img183/1893/ymessbeta70020231nb.th.jpg

*img183.echo.cx/img183/2154/ymessbeta70020248ay.th.jpg

some new audibles     

*img190.echo.cx/img190/2045/ymessbeta70020259bd.th.jpg


----------



## Â«TechnoPhileÂ» (May 17, 2005)

*Hmm... Nice...*

These Indian Versions Of Yahoo! Messenger Have Local ChatRooms Which D US Versions Don't... 
Thanks 4 D Info' Harish...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 17, 2005)

Woohoo  ... Waiting for the download to open .  ... :-w ..


----------



## Sourabh (May 17, 2005)

ME TOO [AGENT SMITH]


----------



## shwetanshu (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, really looking forward for the d/l. Looks Gr8


----------



## drgrudge (May 17, 2005)

Yahoo! Gonna download this! I use only Yahoo, lemme try and i will post abt it here....


----------



## busyanuj (May 17, 2005)

Yahoo's new messenger will give some serious competition to MSN's Messenger 7. Infact, looking at the features, it seems like it's designed to strike at the roots of MSN Messenger.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 17, 2005)

Great News. Looking forward to it.


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (May 17, 2005)

dude the Audibles Rocks *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons6/24.gif


----------



## Charley (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Hmm... Nice...*



			
				Â«TechnoPhileÂ» said:
			
		

> These Indian Versions Of Yahoo! Messenger Have Local ChatRooms Which D US Versions Don't...
> Thanks 4 D Info' Harish...



In Yahoo 7 ????????????



I can assure that the previous version of yahoo msgr has chatrooms.


----------



## talrejaharish (May 17, 2005)

```
achacko@dataone.in

Â«TechnoPhileÂ» wrote:
These Indian Versions Of Yahoo! Messenger Have Local ChatRooms Which D US Versions Don't...
Thanks 4 D Info' Harish... Smile

In Yahoo 7 ????????????

I can assure that the previous version of yahoo msgr has chatrooms.
```

dude check out the 2nd screenshot in the edited screenshots list ...

these are from Y! Messenger 7 BETA for INDIA ... im using that dude ...

add me to Y! Messenger : talrejaharish to chk out the stuff ... Audibles etc...



Enjoy


----------



## anubhav_har (May 17, 2005)

YUeh!!! Looking forward to it


----------



## Prashray (May 18, 2005)

Can't wait for it anymore.


----------



## talrejaharish (May 18, 2005)

*beta.messenger.yahoo.com/


*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr7/us/msgr7us.exe


*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr7/in/msgr7in.exe             


enjoy !!!


----------



## go4inet (May 18, 2005)

* Yahoo! Messenger v7.0.0.242 (Beta)*

Yahoo! Messenger allows you to quickly exchange messages with your online friends.

*img284.echo.cx/img284/5371/yahoo7us1hn.png

Unlike e-mail, instant messages appear as soon they're sent. By downloading the application to your computer, you can send instant messages. 

Other features include voice chat, file transfer, mail and stock quote alerts, sports scores, news, and much more.

As we gave you all a small glimpse over Yahoo! Messenger v7.0 (Beta), yahoo has finally launched the US version of Yahoo! Messenger v7.0 (Beta), soon other country will get their own customised client. 

*Features *

Add and invite friends from Outlook and Yahoo! Address Book
Build your Messenger List by adding contacts from Yahoo! Address Book and Outlook. 

*Share your contact information with friends*
Send your contact information to a friend. 

*Search the web from within Messenger*
Search the web from the IM window, the Messenger List and from Yahoo! Insider. 

*Report SPAM*
Identify messages from people you don't know as SPAM to ensure you don't receive messages from them again. 

*Archive*
Access to previous instant messaging conversations. 

*Yahoo! 360 integration*
Invite friends to Yahoo! 360 and view their updates. 

*Share Messenger List*
Share the friends on your Messenger List with your friends so friends of friends can connect. 

*Call feature*
Free worldwide PC to PC calls. 

*Drag and drop file transfer*
Drag and drop multiple files in the IM window. 

*Stealth Settings*
Control over who sees you online or offline. 

*Voicemail*
Leave voicemail messages for friends when they can't talk with you. 



> *Download : (US Edition) Click Here
> Download : (Indian Edition) Click Here*



*Screenshots*

*img284.echo.cx/img284/3681/ymabout5ww.png

- Have Phun  !!!


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2005)

BTW the beta version is not the orginal one, isnt it?


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

@achacko@dataone.in
what do u mean by the beta version not being original ? beta versions are original software released by the developers for testing the product ... they are used to fix all bugs n errors before the final release.


----------



## mohit (May 18, 2005)

@talrejaharish

hey dude the link for the indian version only downloads a 490 kb (approx)file ... is there any link for the complete direct download of the beta version so that i can give it to my frnds ?or is the yahoo msngr beta so small in size ?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2005)

is it safe & secure to use the beta version, version 6 seems to be enough for me

the direct link

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr7/in/ymsgr7in.exe

8.5 MB, hmm, I will wait till it gets final, cos I don't want to waste internet on beta


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2005)

I suggest, not to install this version! I tried it last night and *had these problems:*
- Script error, when i click on the links in the messenger window
- Crashes (only once for me, but other ppl expierence this more)
- Heavy on system resource (even more than the earllier version)

*More reasons:* 
- That hidden emoticons program can't be used  
- The interface looks bad when comapred to ealrier version, IMO
- It's a 8.5mb setup. 


*On the positive note: *
- The file transfer thing is better and improved very much, i just tried sending/recieving files and it went on well...
- The voice/ internet call thing sounds good, but i dont think it will be much of a use to me. 


Overall it needs improvement, but u guys decide for yourself and their is nothing wrong in trying this out....


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> @talrejaharish
> 
> hey dude the link for the indian version only downloads a 490 kb (approx)file ... is there any link for the complete direct download of the beta version so that i can give it to my frnds ?or is the yahoo msngr beta so small in size ?


Hmm, we will have to run the program again (with internet) and that will directly downalod and install the program. 


Another major bug:
File transfer disabled for users other than yahoo7 on both sides,i.e., if i have 7, other has 6, file transfer is disabled for me...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

i m going to download it . it seems more attractive..! but if it large download then will wail for digit to give it!!!


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2005)

I'm trying it out too. Seems fine to me other than the Script errors in conferences. I had no issues with links in normal IM windows. It hasn't crashed yet for me and file transfer was smooth (Y! 7 to Y! 7; didn't try with 6 yet). I have seen some cosmetic changes but nothing really substantial.


----------



## Grace (May 19, 2005)

Is direct entry to Y! 360 possible in Indian version?


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

Started using this version of Windows messenger. No errors yet but i just used for a little time only. I guess time will tell. So i belive it has the voip feature. Anyone use it yet?


----------



## iinfi (May 19, 2005)

my firefox is behaving erratically ...
 its hanging ever few mins...... is it bcoz of the new yahoo messenger BETA or some other reason i dunno ...


----------



## talrejaharish (May 20, 2005)

> iinfi



go to extensions n uninstall Y! Toolbar from ur Firefox ... everythin will be alrite then...



> rohanbee
> PostPosted: Thu May 19, 2005 5:04 pm    Post subject:
> Started using this version of Windows messenger. No errors yet but i just used for a little time only. I guess time will tell. So i belive it has the voip feature. Anyone use it yet?



dude... we are discusing Y! Messenger 7.0 (BETA) and not Windows Messenger       

Check the topic before posting dude. .. probably all this happenin due to multi tabs in Firefox


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I suggest, not to install this version! I tried it last night and *had these problems:*
> - Script error, when i click on the links in the messenger window
> - Crashes (only once for me, but other ppl expierence this more)
> - Heavy on system resource (even more than the earllier version)
> ...



@MOHIT - This is why I asked ...


----------



## iinfi (May 20, 2005)

talrejaharish said:
			
		

> > iinfi
> 
> 
> 
> go to extensions n uninstall Y! Toolbar from ur Firefox ... everythin will be alrite then...



did jus that ....


----------



## pradipudhaya (May 25, 2005)

People, why dont yahoo come with an anti spam for messenger. Instead of allowing bots to roam the place. Its really irritating


----------



## grinning_devil (May 25, 2005)

installed it...used it....removed it ...!!

was fed up with script errors!! will wait for the final release of this version!!


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2005)

BETA suks


----------



## pradipudhaya (May 25, 2005)

very bad


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 26, 2005)

Hehe .. I wrote a review ..  .. 
It looks promising to me anyways ..


----------



## Sourabh (May 26, 2005)

Bat gets to work to review even the betas..lol

good work batty, hope all the flaws are removed soon and they have their final yahoo messenger 7 available for download then and mebbe then i wod think its worth downloading on dialup


----------



## pq (May 29, 2005)

Don't Mind But it has many Security HOLES.  | )-:


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 30, 2005)

Umm.. Can you tell me any of them ..?


----------



## vignesh (May 30, 2005)

looks cool.Have to download I guess


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 31, 2005)

go4inet

whats the difference between indian and US version
please tell

thanks


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jun 2, 2005)

What is the difference between versions for US and versions for INDIA?


----------



## bluediamond (Jun 2, 2005)

audibles.. desi ones in indian.. i must say they are real desi


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Jun 3, 2005)

i have the new messanger installed( indian edition) but then there`s no voice chat............ and the pc  to pc callin thing ........( voice chat only i suppose wit a new name) is not showin up nywhwere in the messanger


----------



## talrejaharish (Jun 3, 2005)

well... INDIA Messenger doesnt have Voice Chat (Call Feature) as  of now ...

shud b expected in the next release ...



> Plus lots more, including:
> 
> * Drag-and-drop file transfer
> * Audibles that talk your language
> ...



Y! India Messenger site never stated the Call (Voice Chat) Feature...

check this *in.beta.messenger.yahoo.com/

and Yahoo! US Version states this: 


> Plus lots more, including:
> 
> * Drag-and-drop file transfer
> * Custom ring tones
> ...



check *beta.messenger.yahoo.com/ for info about Calling Feature ...

Enjoy


----------



## mad_psychic_bastard (Jun 3, 2005)

i know...... but the same international version 7 beta has the option........ then why not the indian version


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 6, 2005)

The Audibles are great!


----------

